# Phlick's Maltese?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I was going to wait until November, but since I joined this site last month I've become so addicted that we are hoping to find a female puppy within the next few months because there is no way I can stand to wait until November. If you have personal experience with Phlick's Maltese can you post some thoughts? Thank you very much! The search is on!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have any personal experience with them, but they seem pretty good.

I see in their About Us section they started with a Richelieu line - that's where I got Jax!! :biggrin: 
And they also seem to follow AMA guidelines and have reputable breeders on their links page.

Maybe someone else can give you a little more input! 

And boy #2 is so adorable :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, they seem okay. They were on my short list. They are not too terribly far from me. I am driving my poor husband crazy tonight because he thought we would not have to worry about this for a few months, but I'm ready, and they might have a puppy available. 

I'd really like to hear about some personal experiences with this breeder. I am trying to be prudent and careful about my selection. Thank you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is a very good breeder. Those puppies are very cute. :wub: Better grab that female because they are getting hard to find. 

Tina


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sadie is from Phlicks. I like Janet very much and have found her to be caring and trustworthy........She is my friend......


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: her babies are gorgeous, you could not go wrong with her.
SHe is also a member of this forum..
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone! You are so helpful.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I don't have any advice but I just had to add that boy#1 just melted my heart. There's just something about him :wub: 
Uh Oh puppy fever coming


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

My Bella came from Phlicks Maltese and I can not speak highly enough of Janet!!! She is the most wonderful, caring breeder and her dogs are to die for!  I still talk to Janet and send her pictures of Bella on a regular basis. I consider her a friend too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Those pups are gorgeous!!!! I'd scoop one of them up in a moment!!! Hurry!!!!

If you like little dresses, go for the girl - they're far and few between. But those boys are do die for too!! What a decision, wish that's a decision I was making right now, LOL.

Good Luck.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I don't have any advice but I just had to add that boy#1 just melted my heart. There's just something about him :wub:
> Uh Oh puppy fever coming [/B]


Boy #1 melted my heart too. What a doll!!!    

Cathy A


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! That little boy is just precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I spoke with Janet this morning and we are going to get the 16 week old female! I am very excited. We are going to be getting her next week, which is a LOT sooner than expected, but that's the way things happen sometimes.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

> Well, I spoke with Janet this morning and we are going to get the 16 week old female! I am very excited. We are going to be getting her next week, which is a LOT sooner than expected, but that's the way things happen sometimes.[/B]


Congrats on your new baby girl, now comes the hard part.....waiting till next week!! Good luck with sleeping, I know I didn't get much while waiting!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Well, I spoke with Janet this morning and we are going to get the 16 week old female! I am very excited. We are going to be getting her next week, which is a LOT sooner than expected, but that's the way things happen sometimes.[/B]



Congratulations!!! You must be soooo excited!!! I can't wait to hear all the details!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations! I think you have put your time in and are very prepared. Good luck!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. Janet is an awesome breeder. :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is so cute, I'm so happy for you. Congratulations again, don't forget to post pix!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Who are the parents of this puppy? Sadie's mom was Janet's bitch Gracie and the dad was Fame from Jacob's Maltese. Janet is an honest person which is why she was up front about the tear stains. Sadie doesn't have a problem.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Who are the parents of this puppy? Sadie's mom was Janet's bitch Gracie and the dad was Fame from Jacob's Maltese. Janet is an honest person which is why she was up front about the tear stains. Sadie doesn't have a problem.[/B]



The parents are: Mom is Total Chaos and I think the Dad is Sandman something? Sorry the Phlick's website seems to be down right now so I can't get the dad's name. Both parents are on her champion page. I really liked speaking with Janet and can't wait to see the puppy. She's 18 weeks old and about 4 pounds


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Who are the parents of this puppy? Sadie's mom was Janet's bitch Gracie and the dad was Fame from Jacob's Maltese. Janet is an honest person which is why she was up front about the tear stains. Sadie doesn't have a problem.[/B]



Gracie is also Bella's mom!  Her father is Remy.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> The parents are: Mom is Total Chaos and I think the Dad is Sandman something? Sorry the Phlick's website seems to be down right now so I can't get the dad's name. Both parents are on her champion page. I really liked speaking with Janet and can't wait to see the puppy. She's 18 weeks old and about 4 pounds[/B]



If I remember correctly, the father is Dancer. I wonder why Janet's site is down.  

That is about the age that I got Bella. I'm glad you are going with Janet, I don't think you will be disappointed! I can't wait to hear all the details after you bring that little girl home!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550717
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I think you are correct. The photo she sent me is labeled "Chaos Dancer"


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked with Janet at the Charleston SC show last year when she was showing Chaos, he was such a doll-baby, just exquisite. And Janet was so very nice, approachable, eager to talk, I really liked her. I can't wait to watch your baby grow up.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550717
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting - I'm just now reading this - and you wrote that on Thurs. so you must be getting her next weekend!!
i'm so excited for you and I can't wait for pictures!! You did a lot of research and if your husband thought you were driving him nuts with the looking... wait till he realizes the shopping the week before!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> How exciting - I'm just now reading this - and you wrote that on Thurs. so you must be getting her next weekend!!
> i'm so excited for you and I can't wait for pictures!! You did a lot of research and if your husband thought you were driving him nuts with the looking... wait till he realizes the shopping the week before!! [/B]



I'll be getting her on Monday the 24th! In two days. I'm thrilled. I hope it all works out. I've been shopping for two days. Hubby is helping to puppy proof the apartment. :biggrin:


----------

